# Hello - new here



## gewatts (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi - just discovered your forum - my boss recommended it. My daughter was diagnosed just before her 3rd birthday - thought she had a water infection as she was on the loo all the time - what a shock to find out she had diabetes! She's now nearly 6 so we've been living with it for 3 yrs. Her blood sugars are still all over the place - seem to do well for a few weeks then it all goes to pot. She copes really well - always knows when she's going hypo - but her moods are terrible - so grumpy most of the time (except at school!). Hope to be able to join in with your discussions.


----------



## Steff (Jul 9, 2009)

hi and welcome to the forum gewatts,theres plenty of parents on here ti chat with etc etc , fell free to ask anything anytime we are a hugeeee big family in here xx


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 9, 2009)

gewatts said:


> Hi - just discovered your forum - my boss recommended it. My daughter was diagnosed just before her 3rd birthday - thought she had a water infection as she was on the loo all the time - what a shock to find out she had diabetes! She's now nearly 6 so we've been living with it for 3 yrs. Her blood sugars are still all over the place - seem to do well for a few weeks then it all goes to pot. She copes really well - always knows when she's going hypo - but her moods are terrible - so grumpy most of the time (except at school!). Hope to be able to join in with your discussions.



Hello and Welcome to the forum


----------



## Northerner (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi, welcome to the forum! There are some parents who have joined recently that have children around your daughter's age - I'm sure they'd all welcome the chance to chat and compare notes


----------



## bev (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi and welcome! Sorry you have to be here of course! What regime is your daughter on? My son is 11 newly diagnosed and is going on a pump soon (hopefully). Bev


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi Gewatts

Welcome to the forum...as steff said one hugeeeee family....your in the right place for support, help, advice, chat/rant whatever you need..post...and you'll get plenty willing to help

Heidi


----------



## Proudspirit (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi Gabi, glad that you found us... you could have said your friend rather than boss, hate that lol. 

hope Katie is ok xx

Julie.. a friend xx


----------



## gewatts (Jul 9, 2009)

bev said:


> Hi and welcome! Sorry you have to be here of course! What regime is your daughter on? My son is 11 newly diagnosed and is going on a pump soon (hopefully). Bev



Hi. Katie is on Humalog 25 twice a day though nurse is on about putting her on to 3 injections a day and starting carb counting - all sounds very complicated and daunting. Pump sounds good - have not been offered one - not sure if Katie would like it though - sure it would "bother" her just as her socks do! Fussy girl! Hope all goes well for your son. Must be hard for him to adjust at the ages of 11. Katie was still 2 and so can't remember life without it.


----------



## gewatts (Jul 9, 2009)

Proudspirit said:


> Hi Gabi, glad that you found us... you could have said your friend rather than boss, hate that lol.
> 
> hope Katie is ok xx
> 
> Julie.. a friend xx



Hi Julie - sorry - you are my friend - you know that!!  Hope you are feeling better today x


----------



## Steff (Jul 9, 2009)

Proudspirit said:


> Hi Gabi, glad that you found us... you could have said your friend rather than boss, hate that lol.
> 
> hope Katie is ok xx
> 
> Julie.. a friend xx



hi just being typically nosey , so is julie gewatts boss but also personal friend? x


----------



## gewatts (Jul 9, 2009)

steff09 said:


> hi just being typically nosey , so is julie gewatts boss but also personal friend? x



Yes boss and friend!


----------



## Steff (Jul 9, 2009)

gewatts said:


> Yes boss and friend!



cheers i was just reading through your thread and was puzzled as to how julie knew your name and daughters name 

thanks ( dont mind me i the nosey parker )


----------



## Proudspirit (Jul 10, 2009)

steff09 said:


> hi just being typically nosey , so is julie gewatts boss but also personal friend? x




Yes Steff, but we are just a team of 8 and work very closely with each other.. 
Gabi is a great mum to her 2 beautiful girls and thought she would get on very well with the other mums here. 

Julie x


----------



## katie (Jul 10, 2009)

welcome aboard


----------



## sofaraway (Jul 10, 2009)

welcome 

Although carb counting sounds quite difficult, once you get the hang of it, you wonder how you ever managed without it. I'm sure on a basal bolus regieme your daughter will be able to get better control. There are plenty of expereinced parents and adult to help you out


----------

